# Is there a difference between Campy cassettes?



## chrisclougherty (Mar 23, 2007)

I want to buy a 13-29 10 speed cassette. Is there any difference in quality, weight or function between Chorus, Centaur and Veloce? I know many of you guys on this forum are much more knowledgeable than I am. Thanks for your input.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks for the question. Speaking as someone who uses all of them, the only difference is weight. Nothing else. In fact, now that i have a big box full of sprockets, I appreciate the loose (ie cheaper) ones for the ability for me to mix them up. All my buys for the past year or so a have been Veloce.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

The Veloce ones are brighter in color than the more upscale ones, so if you're using the 29 pie plate (which I do, BTW), everybody in town knows your legs are weak. As for sheer performance, sometimes I think my Chorus cassette shifts a little more smoothly than the Veloce one, but that's only when I'm totally obsessing on it.


----------



## chrisclougherty (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks to both you guys.  I appreciate the input. I've got Record and Chorus cassettes but never had Veloce. My ultimate concern was the shift quality.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

chrisclougherty said:


> I want to buy a 13-29 10 speed cassette. Is there any difference in quality, weight or function between Chorus, Centaur and Veloce? I know many of you guys on this forum are much more knowledgeable than I am. Thanks for your input.


SuperRecord has 6 titanium sprockets
Record has 3 titanium sprockets
Chorus (and I assume all below) is all steel


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

flatlander_48 said:


> SuperRecord has 6 titanium sprockets
> Record has 3 titanium sprockets
> Chorus (and I assume all below) is all steel


There never was a Super Record 10 speed cassette.

Record cassettes came in all titanium and with the top four cogs titanium.

Record and Chorus cassettes had the four (11-21/11-23) or six (all others) cogs attached in pairs to alloy carriers.

Centaur and Daytona (except for 2009/2010 which were all loose) have the two big cogs on a carrier.

Veloce and below are all loose cogs.

Veloce was nickel-chromed and used the same small cogs as the rest, but became galvanized like Xenon/Mirage in 2009.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

I think I read 10sp and thought 11sp...


----------



## SilverStar (Jan 21, 2008)

bikerjulio said:


> Thanks for the question. Speaking as someone who uses all of them, the only difference is weight. Nothing else. In fact, now that i have a big box full of sprockets, I appreciate the loose (ie cheaper) ones for the ability for me to mix them up. All my buys for the past year or so a have been Veloce.


^^^^this -- I love making custom cassettes!

I wish the new Veloces still had that great nickel-plating. The new finish isn't nearly as nice.


----------

